# interactive vs smartass vs conservative



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

Governors.

Are these governors universal or are they only found on the droidx overclock app?

What is the difference between the 3?

What do you use and recommend?

I use the interactive governor. I feel like it makes my applications respond a lot more quicker than the other governors.

Thanks guys.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

I always just use the default ondemand. Does using another of the governors stop the instability of the frequencies shifting? I can watch my phone when it's not overclocked (or undervolted) and it'll settle down to 300 MHz and stay there. As soon as I activate the overclock the frequencies are bouncing all over for no apparent reason.


----------



## VoidedSaint (Jul 11, 2011)

with jrummys overclock app, my x never stayed overclocked, the minimum would stay at 1000 Mhz but i couldnt get the max to stay above 1000, so i just quit trying, even had profiles set up, some with ondemand, and the ones i wanted when the screen was on was on performance, but never really saw much of a difference


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

Any suggestions for overclock apps that actually work on CM7? Like I said, I have Android Overclock from jrummy, but it just doesn't work right.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I recommend 'Quick Clock Advanced'

It is amazing, simply put.
It will calibrate and give you an array of settings/set-ups.
Also don't have to worry if you switch phones, like with device specific apps :3


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Simply put, the conservative governor is ondemand that scales it up slower.

I'm not sure what interactive does but it is different.

Smartass governor is a rewrite of the interactive governor that is supposed to be better than interactive.

I use smartass with my personal uv settings on jrummys droid Overclock and it works great.

You can find more information about governors at setcpu.com I think


----------

